# Law vs Smoker



## RF (Jan 1, 2013)

*LOCATION: SYRUP VILLAGE *
State of mind: IC
Starting distance: 30 m
Restrictions: None

*SMOKER KNOWS ABOUT MES!!!!*

Go!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 1, 2013)

Still goes either way. One touch with his Jutte, and the match is over; one bad moment for Smoker, and it's over.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd say Law takes it 7/10 times. Without knowledge on Mes, smoker loses 9/10 times.


----------



## TrainerRed (Jan 1, 2013)

The fact that Law took Smokers heart so easy has me thinking he must have stronger haki than him. It may go either way but I give it Law high-difficulty.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 1, 2013)

Law is stronger by a hair.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Still goes either way. One touch with his Jutte, and the match is over; one bad moment for Smoker, and it's over.



Smoker did actually hit Law with his Jutte, and guess what, Law still won lol

on topic, Law wins all matches, Smoker is not winning against Law..


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Smoker did actually hit Law with his Jutte, and guess what, Law still won lol
> 
> on topic, Law wins all matches, Smoker is not winning against Law..



He was referring to the tip.


----------



## Viper (Jan 1, 2013)

Law will win eventually, they're equal but Law is smarter and has more tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2013)

Law also has the counter shock techniques to boot.  Law is going to win......eventually.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 1, 2013)

Law wins With MES Eventually


----------



## Jouten (Jan 1, 2013)

Smoker with knowledge of Mes wins
Without knowledge, Law can pull of a win.

Still haven't seen anything from Law besides Mes that can put Smoker down.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 1, 2013)

Jouten said:


> Smoker with knowledge of Mes wins
> Without knowledge, Law can pull of a win.
> 
> Still haven't seen anything from Law besides Mes that can put Smoker down.


Just because he has Knowlage of MES doesnt mean hes immune to it. Luffy had knowlage of that Impact dail like Move from Lucci but that doesnt mean Lucci dint hit him again


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Viper said:


> Law will win eventually, they're equal but Law is smarter and has more tricks up his sleeve.



This.

Law's fruit is both unpredictable and deadly, Smoker's is a little more straight forward. Law's fruit is very versatile. I hope we see more Of Smokers fruit, so far its just been 'White Launch' and the Haki fist.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 1, 2013)

If Smoker use hardening he should be able to take it

But Law can cut Smoker's jutte


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 1, 2013)

With knowledge, Smoker wins this: he's got good reaction speed, and is pretty fast, which is why he can IMO, avoid being MES'ed.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 1, 2013)

island size room gg


----------



## SsjAzn (Jan 1, 2013)

Law is just a hair stronger than Smoker. 

Law >= Smoker


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 1, 2013)

Law still wins most of the time. He is simply more powerful right now.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 1, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Law still wins most of the time. He is simply more powerful right now.



How ?

Law can beat Smoker only with MES, he can't cut a Logia


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> How ?
> 
> Law can beat Smoker only with MES, he can't cut a Logia



And how do you know that? Besides Law has haki, why wouldn't he be able to cut Smoker?


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 1, 2013)

Because Smoker is a logia his body is smoke.

If he was cutted by Law he can re-form his body easy.


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Because Smoker is a logia his body is smoke.
> 
> If he was cutted by Law he can re-form his body easy.



D'oh. I pictured Law cutting Smoker without using room. Anyway, we still don't know if a logia could just piece himself back together, but they probably could.


----------



## RF (Jan 1, 2013)

ramealdabest said:


> D'oh. I pictured Law cutting Smoker without using room. Anyway, we still don't know if a logia could just piece himself back together, but they probably could.



If everyone else can,than Smoker could just reform his body.

Law can only hurt him with: MES,Counter Shock, and sword slices.

If Smoker just keeps his distance and attacks Law from moment to moment,he should be able to avoid all of this with his logia movement and flexibility.


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Red Guardian said:


> If everyone else can,than Smoker could just reform his body.
> 
> Law can only hurt him with: MES,Counter Shock, and sword slices.
> 
> If Smoker just keeps his distance and attacks Law from moment to moment,he should be able to avoid all of this with his logia movement and flexibility.



Yeah, fair enough. 

Btw, is counter shock an Ope Ope no mi ability? He didn't need room to use it and it doesn't seem to fit in with all the other abilities the fruit has given Law.


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 1, 2013)

lol wut?

Law was confirmed to have stronger Haki than Vergo, who was shown to have stronger Haki than Smoker. 

You can't just reform your body from a Haki cut.

The moment Law gets serious, it's over.


----------



## sugamama (Jan 1, 2013)

Law wins again.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 1, 2013)

Trafalgar is more powerful, not by much though.

Not to mention his intelligence is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Admiral Akainu (Jan 1, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Law still wins most of the time. He is simply more powerful right now.



Yeah, this.

He's the man of the arc.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 1, 2013)

Who cares if Smoker knows Mes? Law is just plain faster than him and he's to smart to get hit by his jutte as we've seen in his first match with him. The outcome is exactly the same as the first match, it just takes a bit longer.


----------



## Impact (Jan 1, 2013)

Hm I'll say law simply because both had one hit Ko moves they both were unaware of at first. when they first fought law was able to avoid smoker jutte the first time while smoker was caught off guard by mes so I can see law taking more wins than losts over smoker.

But it seemed oda held both of them when they fought back seeing as later on in the arc they both used different techs on Vergo with law getting the better of Vergo even though oda had smoker go down for the sake of law getting his back. Eh I'll still say law


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

people do know that Law used mes Mid Smoker's attack right?

It wasn't a matter of not knowing about it. Law was going to hit him no matter what, he just used the move that definitely would have ended it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Law still wins most of the time. He is simply more powerful *right now*.



So ....you think that's gonna change?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm also pretty sure you can't just control your detached body parts, or nearly all of Kinemon's issues during this arc wouldn't have happened.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 1, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I'm also pretty sure you can't just control your detached body parts, or nearly all of Kinemon's issues during this arc wouldn't have happened.



U can. Thats how Kinemons chest fell in the ocean.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

How about when it fought brooke

or when his legs were with luffy

and he had no idea until it engaged them. I'm certain you can feel what your body parts are doing but feeling =/= controlling


----------



## Lycka (Jan 1, 2013)

lol law beat smoker and vergo who, trashed smokers ass and suddenly law could lose or equal smoker?




bullshit.



Law high diff.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 1, 2013)

> people do know that Law used mes Mid Smoker's attack right?
> 
> It wasn't a matter of not knowing about it. Law was going to hit him no matter what, he just used the move that definitely would have ended it.



He used it very slightly after Smoker's attack, before Smoker could recover. He also used the rock to obscure that he was crouching and pulling back his hand.

It was a matter of not knowing about it in the sense that Smoker didn't think Law would be able to attack him with something crippling at range. If he had known that, he most likely would not have taken the risk to try and strike Law through the rock. I mean, he definitely wouldn't, unless you actually think Smoker would fall for the exact same trick again.



> So ....you think that's gonna change?



I thought it most fair to leave the possibility open instead of concluding that Smoker is doomed until the end of time to be inferior to Law. Feel free to disagree (knowing you, I suppose you will).



> How ?
> 
> Law can beat Smoker only with MES, he can't cut a Logia



So Law can beat Smoker with one move and not his other moves? Well, my suggestion would be that he beats him with the move he can beat him with. That seems pretty logical. Maybe I'm missing something, though.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

For those who were saying Smoker did not know about Mes, and he wouldn't lose if he knew about it.
Smoker knows how Law became a schibukai, by sending a 100 pirate heart to the WG, Smoker clearly knows about Mes, or at least that Law can take people's hearts out.

and Smoker himself said anything is possible in Law's room, his fault that Law  outsmarted him with having a rock as a cover. He knew that anything is possible inside his room, he should'v seen that coming.


----------



## Impact (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> For those who were saying Smoker did not know about Mes, and he wouldn't lose if he knew about it.
> Smoker knows how Law became a schibukai, by sending a 100 pirate heart to the WG, Smoker clearly knows about Mes, or at least that Law can take people's hearts out.
> 
> and Smoker himself said anything is possible in Law's room, his fault that Law  outsmarted him with having a rock as a cover. He knew that anything is possible inside his room, he should'v seen that coming.



Smoker knew about the hearts true, but that's not the same as knowing how he did it. Smoker knew more or less about law room but not exactly everything about it he was always mostly on the offensive when fighting law he couldn't defend against something he didn't see coming.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2013)

1. Law swings his sword.
2. Shambles 
3.?????????
4. Law wins.


----------



## Impact (Jan 1, 2013)

As if law slashs works on smoker which I why he resorted to mes in the first place.


----------



## Lycka (Jan 1, 2013)

proof? law just wanted to end the fight quickly.


I'm assuming.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

Law did try cutting him. So we'll never know as he never got the cut in.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> I thought it most fair to leave the possibility open instead of concluding that Smoker is doomed until the end of time to be inferior to Law. Feel free to disagree (*knowing you, I suppose you will*).



You know me all to well .


As for the thread.

In regards to the law slashing thing  Law did in fact try to slash smoker when smoker went all white launcher. I mean why would oda have smoker dodge something that wasn't going to prove to be effective?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Law did try cutting him. So we'll never know as he never got the cut in.



There's also the fact that he just don't know how law's DF works.  I mean does the body really have the sensation or being cut?   Because Kinemon was still fighting brooke even though he was half a man.  Would a logia really register to come back together.

Kiji lost a leg in his fight with akainu do i don't think the logia reconstruction is absolute.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 1, 2013)

law without heart>>> smoker with heart.

this coming from a smoker fan


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a point I'm not sure about.

Can your body be put together by your mind.

Somethings suggest otherwise.

Such as all the stuff done by Kinemon's sectioned off body.

edit: I am pretty sure a person's heart isn't a power upgrade.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 1, 2013)

Law still wins


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Impact said:


> Smoker knew about the hearts true, but that's not the same as knowing how he did it. Smoker knew more or less about law room but not exactly everything about it he was always mostly on the offensive when fighting law he couldn't defend against something he didn't see coming.



Law didn't know about the juttie too, yet it didn't make him lose.
It was Smoker's fault for letting his guard down cuz of a rock standing between them. Mihawk could'v sent a slash cutting the rock and cutting Smoker next.
Akainu could'v magma fist the rock and continues to magma fist Smoker.
Kizaru could'v sent a lazer piercing through the rock to Smoker.
Law did the same thing, being outsmarted is not an excuse.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Law didn't know about the juttie too, yet it didn't make him lose.
> It was Smoker's fault for letting his guard down cuz of a rock standing between them. Mihawk could'v sent a slash cutting the rock and cutting Smoker next.
> Akainu could'v magma fist the rock and continues to magma fist Smoker.
> Kizaru could'v sent a lazer piercing through the rock to Smoker.
> Law did the same thing, being outsmarted is not an excuse.




Still knowledge makes a great difference. Lacking knowledge is what makes Caesar win over Luffy. Or Perona over Zoro. Or Robin over Zoro+Sanji. If Smoker knows about MES he surely will watch out for that attack. You're making it sound like Smoker would fall for the same trick twice (and it already took huge amount of PIS for Smoker to close the gap in the first place. He can stretch his arms and doesn't to need to get so close anyway and his Jutte is longer than himself anyway, too) 
Heck if it wasn't for plot reasons Smoker should've won against Law even without knowledge.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Jouten said:


> Still knowledge makes a great difference. Lacking knowledge is what makes Caesar win over Luffy. Or Perona over Zoro. Or Robin over Zoro+Sanji. If Smoker knows about MES he surely will watch out for that attack. You're making it sound like Smoker would fall for the same trick twice (and it already took huge amount of PIS for Smoker to close the gap in the first place. He can stretch his arms and doesn't to need to get so close anyway and his Jutte is longer than himself anyway, too)
> Heck if it wasn't for plot reasons Smoker should've won against Law even without knowledge.



If it wasn't for plot reasons? If Smoker is really stronger than Law, then Oda would've changed the whole plot to portray it like that. When powerscales changes, the plot should change too. Plot reasons is an old excuse dude, don't go there.

Law was outnumbered, he was up against a vice admiral + a captain + g-5 marines, ruthless marines.. Yet he stomped all of them.

Continued and stomped another vice admiral few chapters later.

Plot reasons or not, Law is extremely powerful, Smoker doesn't have enough offense to take him down. The dude might not look as big as Smoker or Zoro, but he for sure can tank. Tanked punches from Vergo, and few Squeezes to the heart.

No matter how you look at it, Law is superior to Smoker.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> If it wasn't for plot reasons? If Smoker is really stronger than Law, then Oda would've changed the whole plot to portray it like that. When powerscales changes, the plot should change too. Plot reasons is an old excuse dude, don't go there.
> 
> Law was outnumbered, he was up against a vice admiral + a captain + g-5 marines, ruthless marines.. Yet he stomped all of them.
> 
> ...



Tashigi and the G5 were more of a hindrance than help. If anything it put Smoker massively at disadvantage because Tashigi ruined his initial strategy (which was to stay the fuck out of his room and figure something out)

Looking at physical stats Smoker is superior to Law, so your last statement is already proven wrong.
Law is extemely powerful when he has the advantage of his enemy not knowing what his powers can do. For example I don't think Law would have such an easy time against Vergo if he knew that Law could cut him. For me Law is still lacking the feats that he could take Smoker down by OBD standards. Smoker has the physical advantage, his Logia defense protects him from most of his attacks except MES, and strategically Smoker is equal to Law _at least_ Your always making it sound like Law could easily outsmart Smoker but he has shown to be a great strategist multiple times in the past. There is nothing so far that convinces me that Smoker with knowledge about Mes would lose to Law
And of course plot reasons matter. If it wasn't for plot Alabasta Crocodile is still far superior to Alabasta Luffy and Luffy would've never been able to win the fight


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Jouten said:


> Tashigi and the G5 were more of a hindrance than help. If anything it put Smoker massively at disadvantage because Tashigi ruined his initial strategy (which was to stay the fuck out of his room and figure something out)
> 
> Looking at physical stats Smoker is superior to Law, so your last statement is already proven wrong.
> Law is extemely powerful when he has the advantage of his enemy not knowing what his powers can do. For example I don't think Law would have such an easy time against Vergo if he knew that Law could cut him. For me Law is still lacking the feats that he could take Smoker down by OBD standards. Smoker has the physical advantage, his Logia defense protects him from most of his attacks except MES, and strategically Smoker is equal to Law _at least_ Your always making it sound like Law could easily outsmart Smoker but he has shown to be a great strategist multiple times in the past. There is nothing so far that convinces me that Smoker with knowledge about Mes would lose to Law
> And of course plot reasons matter. If it wasn't for plot Alabasta Crocodile is still far superior to Alabasta Luffy and Luffy would've never been able to win the fight



Again, Smoker knows that Law can take people's hearts out, it doesn't matter if he knew how he could do it.
Luffy did not know Lucci could shoot those things from his hands causing a huge pain to Luffy.
Not knowing about your enemy's abilities is not an excuse, as a fighter, you should be alert and expect anything.

and Tashigi did not ruin anything, Nothing implies Smoker planning on staying out of Law's room, Tashigi rushed to chase the SHs and Smoker said wait even before Law activating his room, and   have you seen how big his room is? they would have to get on their ship and sail away to get out of his range lol..


----------



## Jouten (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Again, Smoker knows that Law can take people's hearts out, it doesn't matter if he knew how he could do it.
> Luffy did not know Lucci could shoot those things from his hands causing a huge pain to Luffy.
> Not knowing about your enemy's abilities is not an excuse, as a fighter, you should be alert and expect anything.
> 
> and Tashigi did not ruin anything, Nothing implies Smoker planning on staying out of Law's room, Tashigi rushed to chase the SHs and Smoker said wait even before Law activating his room, and   have you seen how big his room is? they would have to get on their ship and sail away to get out of his range lol..



In the end the marines did manage to get out of the room without Law being able to stop them, so it is possible to escape it. 
Wether Tashigi was ruining Smoker's stategy or not is debatable since we don't know what Smoker planned, but she was definitely not helping as you were making it sound like (And Tashigi was even the strongest of them)

Smoker didn't have more knowledge about his fruit than the reader and none of us could guess that Law is able to pull something like that off mid battle. On top of that doing it to a Logia when you should expect that Logias can just reform it back. Or that it instantly knocks out although his other attacks don't even damage someone. Noone could've seen that attack coming. And while Lucci's Rokuogan was pretty unexpected, by your logic Luffy wshould've seen it coming, because before he saw tons of variations of different Rokushiki attacks and he could've guessed that Lucci has another attack up his sleeve


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Jouten said:


> In the end the marines did manage to get out of the room without Law being able to stop them, so it is possible to escape it.
> Wether Tashigi was ruining Smoker's stategy or not is debatable since we don't know what Smoker planned, but she was definitely not helping as you were making it sound like (And Tashigi was even the strongest of them)
> 
> Smoker didn't have more knowledge about his fruit than the reader and none of us could guess that Law is able to pull something like that off mid battle. On top of that doing it to a Logia when you should expect that Logias can just reform it back. Or that it instantly knocks out although his other attacks don't even damage someone. Noone could've seen that attack coming. And while Lucci's Rokuogan was pretty unexpected, by your logic Luffy wshould've seen it coming, because before he saw tons of variations of different Rokushiki attacks and he could've guessed that Lucci has another attack up his sleeve



So running and getting out of Law's room is the best option right? So much for Smoker being stronger than Law with knowledge if was planning to run away lol..


----------



## Jouten (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> So running and getting out of Law's room is the best option right? So much for Smoker being stronger than Law with knowledge if was planning to run away lol..



I'm saying that he initially didn't want to engage in close combat and he had absolutely no reason to do so. His plan was probably to first analyze Law's powers which would've been the right thing to do.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty sure this has been done before, but Law's the strongest on the island right now. He defeated Smoker through his intelligence, reflexes, and room usage and could do so again. They both have far more knowledge of each others' fighting styles as well, though admittedly Smoker benefits a tad more from this.

Still, he either takes Smoker down with Mes or counter+shocks + something else.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 2, 2013)

> Law's the strongest on the island





Luffy > Law


----------



## Heretic (Jan 2, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Luffy > Law



I disagree; he got the better of a CoA specialist, so he could definitely cut Luffy. The only question is if he could land the hit given Luffy's speed and CoO, but Law was keeping up with Smoker who's max speed appears to actually be above Luffy's. So I'd say Law can indeed keep up with Luffy and he has the means to take him out too. There's also the fact that if Luffy charges in carelessly (which is VERY likely), Law can do a horizontal cut on his incoming fist.

I suppose one can argue that Law will need to put all his power and use both hands to swing and cut Luffy like he did with Vergo though, which may be a fair point. But still, it doesn't change how he's stronger than Vergo/Smoker who is are at least around Zoro level and both physical specialists like Luffy. Smoker even arguably has better mobility in a different way.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 2, 2013)

Heretic said:


> I disagree; he got the better of a CoA specialist, so he could definitely cut Luffy. The only question is if he could land the hit given Luffy's speed and CoO, but Law was keeping up with Smoker who's max speed appears to actually be above Luffy's. So I'd say Law can indeed keep up with Luffy and he has the means to take him out too. There's also the fact that if Luffy charges in carelessly (which is VERY likely), Law can do a horizontal cut on his incoming fist.
> 
> I suppose one can argue that Law will need to put all his power and use both hands to swing and cut Luffy like he did with Vergo though, which may be a fair point. But still, it doesn't change how he's stronger than Vergo/Smoker who is are at least around Zoro level and both physical specialists like Luffy. Smoker even arguably has better mobility in a different way.



I'd say Luffy can beat Law, but he needs knowledge about Law's power, otherwise ends up exactly like Vergo and Smoker. If Luffy knows for what attacks he needs to watch out he should be capable of dodging them. But imo Luffy would have more trouble defeating Law than Smoker.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 2, 2013)

Heretic said:


> I disagree; he got the better of a CoA specialist, so he could definitely cut Luffy. The only question is if he could land the hit given Luffy's speed and CoO, *but Law was keeping up with Smoker who's max speed appears to actually be above Luffy's.* So I'd say Law can indeed keep up with Luffy and he has the means to take him out too. There's also the fact that if Luffy charges in carelessly (which is VERY likely), Law can do a horizontal cut on his incoming fist.
> 
> I suppose one can argue that Law will need to put all his power and use both hands to swing and cut Luffy like he did with Vergo though, which may be a fair point. But still, it doesn't change how he's stronger than Vergo/Smoker who is are at least around Zoro level and both physical specialists like Luffy. Smoker even arguably has better mobility in a different way.



why in the world would you think that?


----------



## Jouten (Jan 2, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> why in the world would you think that?



They were racing and had exactly the same speed


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jouten said:


> They were racing and had exactly the same speed


Luffy was normal and not using G2 in that situation.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 2, 2013)

He spams G2 for everything - why wouldn't he use it to keep up better with Smoker, when he was clearly panting from all the running?


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 2, 2013)

Because he doesn't use G2 for regular running and because you can see that he didn't. Look at the pages yourself. No steam. He ran like normal, really hard. The scene was meant to show that Luffy and Smoker's base speed are equal but Logia travel takes no or far less physical exertion. Their in-combat speed techniques White Launcher and G2/Soru are separate from straight line travel speed. Smoker is not faster than or as fast as G2 Luffy, people need to get these ideas out of their heads. Luffy isn't being outstripped in speed by anyone on his level when he uses the technique that accelerates his very blood flow for the purpose of faster movement. Period.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jan 3, 2013)

Smoker knowing about Mes would only prolong the fight. You know Law is going to have more tricks than that.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 3, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Because he doesn't use G2 for regular running and because you can see that he didn't. Look at the pages yourself. No steam. He ran like normal, really hard. The scene was meant to show that Luffy and Smoker's base speed are equal but Logia travel takes no or far less physical exertion. Their in-combat speed techniques White Launcher and G2/Soru are separate from straight line travel speed. Smoker is not faster than or as fast as G2 Luffy, people need to get these ideas out of their heads. Luffy isn't being outstripped in speed by anyone on his level when he uses the technique that accelerates his very blood flow for the purpose of faster movement. Period.





Top right panel. I don't know if it's just me but there is obviously some gas above Luffy that looks like steam. Plus I find it kinda ridiculous that he can move so fast he sets the floor on fire in base, but needs G2 to use a flaming fisted attack.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 3, 2013)

It's whipped up dust. Looks nothing like G2 steam. Luffy doesn't use G2 for generic running, he uses it with Soru for explosive speed bursts where he launches himself into the air. People need to stop misrepresenting every other scene Luffy is in to mean or show something it doesn't. Luffy was running and Smoker was flying in a straight line. That's all there was to it.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 3, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> It's whipped up dust. Looks nothing like G2 steam. Luffy doesn't use G2 for generic running, he uses it with Soru for explosive speed bursts where he launches himself into the air. People need to stop misrepresenting every other scene Luffy is in to mean or show something it doesn't. Luffy was running and Smoker was flying in a straight line. That's all there was to it.



G2 amplifies his physical output in general. It's not limited to him copying the soru technique when moving. 

The reason there's misinterpretation(spelling) is because it's vague. Luffy turns off and on G2 like a switch now. (Like in this scene where he dodges an explosion and instantly turns it off.) He's been doing this throughout this entire arc. It's not hard to believe he was in G2 when trying to find CC and Vergo as fast as they could.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 3, 2013)

But *he doesn't use it for generic running*. See:




If he used G2 there would be steam. Period. It isn't vague, people make it so when they start speculating beyond what is plainly shown on the panels. There is a visual cue and if the visual cue is not there, it isn't G2. G2 is used for speed bursts and you can see it when it happens. End of story.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 3, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> But *he doesn't use it for generic running*. See:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But in these panels he doesn't try to run as fast as he can. I too find it rather ridiculous to think that Luffy runs as fast as he can without using G2 and even setting the floor on fire. Sure it's not the same speed as Soru and he can't use that speed that for generic running, but that doesn't mean he can't run normally with G2 and wouldn't be faster than if he didn't use it. 

Also in the panel Omniation posted it's hard to tell wether the steam comes from Luffy or not (and even if it's not his steam, it's likely that he turned G2 off in that panel anyway because they already stopped). And on top of that you don't always see steam coming from Luffy, even if he uses G2 (example: there is no steam when he uses Jet Spear to escape from Monet).


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 3, 2013)

He was trying to get to Caesar just like he did later. Smoker caught up so he started running harder. Oda took the opportunity to make a funny scene out of it. It had nothing whatsoever to do with G2, that is solely a fan invention. If we were being told Smoker = G2 running in speed then G2 would have been shown.

It isn't hard to tell at all. People have become confused about G2 because of its new usage but in fact, little has changed. When it's used, *there are signs that it's being used*. Period. Whether it's "Jet" or steam being clearly shown emitting from his body Oda lets us know. There are panels of them while running:



No steam. Period. Stop trying to insert G2 where it can't be found.


----------



## korican04 (Jan 3, 2013)

Who cares how fast they can run in the straight line. People like Mike tyson or Brent Foster whose  arm and punch speed or leg speed are ridiculous would kill Usain Bolt in a fight even though he's the fastest man alive in a straight line. Brent Foster can kick at 136 mph, Usain Bolts top running speed is 27 mph. 

The question is can the other guy respond to the speed of your attacks not how fast you move in a straight line from far away. It doesn't matter if smoker is faster than luffy while running/traveling.


----------

